# Ears...should I be concerned ?



## Ms1234

Hello, 

I clean my V's ears regularly with an ear cleaning solution. She is now 15 months old. Since she was a pup, she has always had dark brown/blackish ear wax. For the past month or so, however, she has had what seems to be excessive ear wax. For example, if I rub at the base of her ears I can actually hear that there is liquid in there. It is a dark brown liquidy wax that has a mildly cheesy odour (forgive me for being specific with the smell). 
I'm just wondering if it is something to do with the season that is causing the excessive wax? She has not been swimming yet this year so water getting in her ears can't be the cause. Does anyone else's V have ears that get bad at certain times of the year? She does not scratch at them much, so I don't think it is an infection. She does not enjoy the ear cleaning process and hides under the table when she sees the bottle and cotton balls in my hand.


----------



## Macaroni

Our guys gets the dark wax as well, so we clean once a week which does the trick. But by the sounds of it your dog does have an ear infection. Keep a close eye on it...if it gets worse at all or it looks bad inside I'd stop by the vet for some antibiotic drops.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Ms1234 said:


> For example, if I rub at the base of her ears I can actually hear that there is liquid in there. It is a dark brown liquidy wax that has a mildly cheesy odour (forgive me for being specific with the smell).


That is exactly what Kian had some time ago and a quick visit to the vet and we found out he had an ear infection.
I believe we were given antibiotics and the tech's cleaned his ears for us and got most of the goo out.

Now we use a cleaning pad that groomers use to clean his ears regularly.


----------



## Ms1234

Update 
Took her to the vet last night and it turns out it was an infection. He said it was just yeast and nothing too serious. They gave us some eardrops to use for 14 days ($70 eardrops...ouch) and $30 for them to clean out the gunk. I also got an ear cleaner from them to use weekly afterwards. Apparently the ear cleaners they sell in the pet store are not strong enough to deal with Vizsla ears due to the amount of gunk they get trapped in their floppy ears. I'm hoping this new cleaner will help keep the problem at bay from now on and no more stinky, infected ears!


----------



## Macaroni

I always try something from the drug store before going to the vet for these things...if they're good enough for humans they're good enough for dogs in my opinion (in some cases). Case in point, Mac got an eye infection when he was younger, used polysporin eye drops from drug store ($7 or something) and all cleared up. I'd do the same for ear infection first. Don't get me wrong, I love and value my vet, but they charge an arm and a leg for similar products lots of times. In your case I could certinaly be wrong though.

Glad you got a remedy for your pooch all the same...speedy recovery.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Glad to hear you nipped this one.
The smell from an ear infection can be pretty bad.

Did your vet. or vet. tech show you how to properly clean your V's ear?
Here is what we use now at least once a week, more if he's been in the water or digging in the dirt :

http://www.renspets.com/r-7-ear-cleaner-pads.html



Ms1234 said:


> Update
> Took her to the vet last night and it turns out it was an infection. He said it was just yeast and nothing too serious. They gave us some eardrops to use for 14 days ($70 eardrops...ouch) and $30 for them to clean out the gunk. I also got an ear cleaner from them to use weekly afterwards. Apparently the ear cleaners they sell in the pet store are not strong enough to deal with Vizsla ears due to the amount of gunk they get trapped in their floppy ears. I'm hoping this new cleaner will help keep the problem at bay from now on and no more stinky, infected ears!


----------



## Ms1234

Interesting. I didn't even think to check at the drugstore for eardrops first. The main ingriedient in the drops from the vet is Clotrimazole...which a quick Google search reveals is the same thing as brand name Canesten which can be used in liquid form to treat yeast ear infections. 
Too late now..but good to know for next time. 

I normally wet a cotton ball with the solution and put that in her ear, put the ear flap down and rub at the base of the ear. Most of the gunk will stick to the cotton ball, but for the little nooks and crannies I find a q-tip is really the only think that works (obviously never down into the ear canal). I may try out the cleaning pads you suggested...I just find it difficult to to get in all the little folds with my fingers.


----------



## mswhipple

Ms1234. it sounds like your pup is on the way to "all better". My dog has what the Vet calls "wet ears" too, but there is no color to it, and his ears actually smell good. I have to clean them out regularly, though. Another thing I do is flip his ear flaps back when he is all pooped out and resting, and this allows more air to get in there and dry out the inner ear a little bit.

I feel your pain about the Vet bill. Back in 1993, a friend suggested a Vet to me that she really liked. I went there with my Bluetick Coonhound, Elly Mae, and I have never looked back. He is kind, competent, and well-respected by other Vets. AND his prices are right out of the 1970's. He has a conscience and wants to keep his prices down so that people won't avoid bringing their pets in when they need to. Other Vets I've employed set their prices like they've got a boat payment due or something.


----------



## Linescreamer

Don't use Qtips. Too dangerous, uselee your V sits still for the cleaning. All you need is a strong piece of paper towel and a good cleaning solution. I use hydrogen peroxide once a month.


----------



## tlm324

We use Espree Ear Care and cotton rounds to clean Zoe's ears, almost 9 months, ears once a week. Smells good and works great, she doesn't mind having them cleaned at all!


----------

